# Southeastern Outbackers Relief!



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

The Southeastern tribe of Outbackers, marooned at TopSail Hill in Destin, FL, dodged a bullet with Tropical Storm Alberto. To spur our relief effort we desperately require the following items to ensure our comfort and sustinance...

1. 5 Cases of Good Rum.
2. 2 Gallons of Vanilla Ice Cream
3. 1 Qt of Coconut Liquor
4. 20 Pounds of Ice.
5. A really, really big blender.

We appealed to the American Red Cross but they said they had more important things to worry about. FEMA is too busy being tasked with keeping us safe from terrorism. We have not yet appealed to a higher power but we are seriously considering appealing to the folks at Keystone.

Please give till it hurts.

Reverie

PS: We need some suntan oil, preferably SPF 40 or above... and some beer.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm on it Rev! The ice is on the way!









I just dropped a 20 pound bag in the corner mailbox addressed to Outbackers Rally c/o: Topsail Hill S.P., Destin, FL.

I splurged for 1st class postage, so you should see it in about 4-5 days.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

I'm on ebay as we type, I'll find a blender capable of handling the listed ingredients(sp). A fellow OBer shall not suffer as you are.

Dave

PS I bought beer to send but drank it while typing this post, sorry... I'll do better next time (not sure if that means by more beer, drink more beer or both)


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I have asked Wal-Mart to redirect their shipment of cement mixer to your destination ASAP. They should work well for your intended task. The cement mixer were destined for Katrina relief, but it was not difficult convincing Wal-Mart execs that you had the greater need.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry I would spend you my cement mixer but the neighbor borrowed it









Don


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I have a meeting tomorrow morning with the Regional Commissioner of Labor Statistics in Philadelphia............

I'll see if I can't get a detail together









Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I don't have any rum.....all I have is tequila!!!

But I did ship you down some ice cream but I made a mistake and shipped it to San Antonio Texas (I hear it is alittle warm down there) but I packed it really well in bubble wrap....it should keep it frozen right???

Gary


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Sounds like you all are having way too much fun!!!!!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

FUN in the sun! sunny

Maybe I should check with Jimmy....he probably has a blender that size.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

We hear that if we are hurricane victims we get a free camper, a 2K Cheque Card and all the MREs we can eat. We already have the camper, don't want the MREs but that Cheque Card sounds pretty nice. It should just about cover the gas...

Reverie

sunny sunny sunny sunny


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Don't overlook those MRE's -- pretty good stuff, IMHO....


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Reverie said:


> We hear that if we are hurricane victims we get a free camper, a 2K Cheque Card and all the MREs we can eat. We already have the camper, don't want the MREs but that Cheque Card sounds pretty nice. It should just about cover the gas...
> 
> Reverie
> 
> ...


Instead of MRE's, how about some Korean War vintage, out-of-date, "C" rats? I'm sure we could round some up somewhere. You know, the ones where all the canned stuff has turned gray, and everything else is petrified.
Might even throw in some P-38's (John Wayne to Marines) to open those cans.









Oh, and I have a half bottle of Tequila to donate to the relief effort...

make that 3/8 bottle....

make that 1/4 bottle....

oops...

Oh well, how about a "dead soldier", it's the thought that counts...right?

All joking aside, glad you folks down there weathered the storm OK. Looks like some sunny weather for the rest of the week. Wish we were there enjoying it.

Bob


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

The storm passed immediately East of us and we never got much of anything from it. Just a few passing rain squalls that barely dampened anything and almost no winds. We got a very wild surf for one day but that surf managed to rid the beaches of all the June grass so it was worth it.

Everyone seems to be having a great time. Tonight is game night at the clubhouse and I'm looking forward to losing my customary $20 at poker. At least it isn't my clothes.

Reverie


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

W4DRR said:


> Oh well, how about a "dead soldier", it's the thought that counts...right?


You could just send them the worm, Bob.
Wouldn't even cost much in postage.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Reverie said:


> At least it isn't my clothes.
> [snapback]121579[/snapback]​


PLEASE keep the clothes on. This is a family site!









I think the storm did more to Raleigh than where you guys are - animals are lining up 2 by 2!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey, You guys get my bag of ice yet?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Hey, You guys get my bag of ice yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or my genuine agave cactus worm?


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Apparently the worm got thirsty, ate all the ice. All we got was an empty ice bag and a well hydrated worm...

Reverie


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*LMAO!*









Rev, I suggest you toss him on the grill like a Johnsonville Brat before he dries out!
Although having lived his life at the bottom of a Tequila bottle, drying out may take awhile!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Reverie said:


> We got a very wild surf for one day but that surf managed to rid the beaches of all the June grass so it was worth it.
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]121579[/snapback]​


Thanks TS Alberto for taking out the June Grass! Less than 48 hours now before we are Topsail bound!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Reverie said:


> The Southeastern tribe of Outbackers, marooned at TopSail Hill in Destin, FL, dodged a bullet with Tropical Storm Alberto. To spur our relief effort we desperately require the following items to ensure our comfort and sustinance...
> 
> 1. 5 Cases of Good Rum.
> 2. 2 Gallons of Vanilla Ice Cream
> ...


Oh, LORDY!!!
Just think of all the pina coladas zoom-zoom could make with THAT!! And ONE gave me such a buzz I was fumbling around trying to set my camper up, afterwards, and I'm like........."Duh....whadya do next????" He was the official "blender man" and the drink didn't need a cup........it stood very well on it's OWN!!







Strong as concrete!! shy 
Darlene action


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Linda here

THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR A GREAT RALLY!!!!

After a wonderful night at LakePoint Fire Ant Campground on the north end of Lake Eufala with the Zoom Zooms, we made it home. Great company and nice campsite....no swimming because of the gators and no walking because of the fire ants! (Management said they would take care of the problem).

As a stopover, it was a bargin at $19.80 with full hookup. Don't think it is rally material unless we are boating or hunting but good place for a night's stay.

L.

P.S. KD I found your missing bowl....don't throw away the lid......apparently you and I have the same set with different colored lids.....when I was cleaning up, I had 2 of the same size.......do you want me to mail it?


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

outbackgeorgia said:


> Linda here
> 
> THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR A GREAT RALLY!!!!
> 
> ...


I wanted to send an official thank you for making the caps for the kids. That was a great idea. See you soon


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

I also wanted to thank you Linda! The kids love the hats!









Dana


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

outbackgeorgia said:


> After a wonderful night at LakePoint Fire Ant Campground...
> ....no swimming because of the gators and no walking because of the fire ants!


Is that really the name of the campground?

I think if I saw a campground with the words 'Fire Ant' in the name... I would just continue on down the road!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

